# Italian Parking Fine



## butterfield (16 Oct 2009)

Received a parking fine from Municipal Police, Florence for illegal parking when I was there last April at the airport. Its for €105. It gives me two payment options, by credit card or through bank and must be paid within 20 days.
... I had long forgotton about it !!
Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and did they pay the fine.

It looks very official and at the end says 

VERY IMPORTANT ADVISE: The Municipal Police have designated Nivi Credit EMO European Municipality Outsourcing to manage this case and all the acts related to it in accordance with N. 61838 23/1/2008.  The present notice is not a Notification of violation and therefore it permits the receiver to make the due payment in amicable circumstances thus avoiding the consequences of a notification according to the International Conventions in force.

Anyone experience of this ???   What did you do  ??


----------



## jasconius (16 Oct 2009)

Got one about twenty years ago for parking in the city centre with a hired car. It took 15 months to arrive - but they got me! It was about Lira50,000 or IEP20.00

I paid it for sheer dedication by the municipal authorities and An Post.


----------



## sam h (16 Oct 2009)

I'm surprised the charge didn't go via the rental company.

Car Hire co sent me a bill for €25 last year, the police needed my details for something & Hertz charge me for looking up the records.  

I've never recieved a fine, but there was an accident beside our car one day & I assume someone took our reg in case they needed a witness


----------



## SparkRite (16 Oct 2009)

butterfield said:


> Anyone experience of this ??? What did you do ??


 
Non infastidirei il mio culo si preoccupando di esso!


----------



## Setanta12 (17 Oct 2009)

How about paying it ? Do you want people here to tell you to evade your responsibilities ?


----------



## butterfield (17 Oct 2009)

On further research I now realise that its not a parking fine.  It for 

"circulated on roads reserved to other vehicles and indicated by traffic signs".

I got no ticket for this and as far as I can make out its for driving through Florence somewhere.   I do not recall driving anywhere except where there were other cars.   Apparently there are lots of places in Florence that you need a permit or something to drive in.    I'm not sure if we did drive in one of these areas as we stayed with traffic.

The car hire company pass the information on to the police.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Oct 2009)

It is a penalty notice for driving in the car free zones of Florence. You need a permit to drive into the zones.

Does it give you any right to appeal/defend against their accusations? Do they offer any proof?

Your choice to pay or not. You need to verify that it is not a scam.

http://www.bella-toscana.com/traffic_violations_italy.htm


----------



## Complainer (17 Oct 2009)

Was this a hire car? I thought that the rental company usually just paid the fine and hit your credit card.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Oct 2009)

Nope. Absolutely not.

That applies only for owner liable offences i.e. parking. For driver liable offences (moving violations) the driver's information is supplied to the police and they make contact.


----------



## butterfield (17 Oct 2009)

Thanks bond 007 - have already checked these two sites you posted and realise it could possibly be a scam.   There is no proof of offence except a time and place on notice,  and there is nothing about appeal.  It just states that I need to pay in 20 days.

As far as I can tell www.emo.nivi.it seems to be a collection agency and I can pay through them on line or .. pay directly into a bank account by transfer.  There is also a telphone number which says that I can ring and they speak English - maybe I will do that but that does not rule it out being a scam.


----------



## JamesGG (18 Oct 2009)

Do you live there? Id say whistle for it but thats just me.


----------



## Yorrick (18 Oct 2009)

You paya da money or I breaka your face.


----------



## Slaphead (18 Oct 2009)

I got one last summer, i asked the fella i was renting the house from and he laughed and told me not to pay it. I told the missus i paid it's still in my bedside locker. Nice to live a bit dangerously from time to time, i feel like a fugitive


----------



## Peccable (28 Oct 2009)

It’s not a scam, unfortunately.

I have been through the same mess recently, and what it boils down to is a fine for driving in the restricted zone in central Florence.

Tourists are permitted to drive in the zone, but only for the purposes of accessing their hotel, and subject to applying for the permit in advance (which no-one does).

You can log onto that dodgy-looking website and access the details of the infringement, and can even download the photograph of you in the car in the zone!

The way to resolve the issue and avoid the fine is to ask your hotel to fax confirmation to the agency that you were staying there – note only certain hotels are applicable given they need to be in the restricted area.

The one charge I was unable to avoid was that from the car hire company for processing the paperwork – which is probably fair enough, although they might have warned customers in advance re notification if they weren’t making money out of it.

Incidentally, the only reason I bothered with the above was a return trip and the risk of being flagged at the airport!

P.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Oct 2009)

That ain't gonna happen.


----------

